# Bob Barker- The Price is Wrong



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am new to the site, so bear with me if you all have heard this.

Bob Barker from "the Price is Right" gave $1 million dollars to 4 law schools for the development/research of animal rights. Duke was one, can't remember the others.

I am sure PETA is loving it.


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

thay will just piss it a way


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This has to make the records on NoDak and other sites for the longest term post with the least responses..........Holy Man....Chuck one up for live2hunt...... Good job,buddy.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Who brought this up from the grave???

Cripes I had to read it twice because I couldn't remember posting it. Dang I am old...memory is fading.

Do I get a prize or something???? How about free Nodak stickers for my truck Chris???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Who is bringing up all these old posts....The ammoman can!!!! :eyeroll:


----------

